# Tips & Tricks

## cerri

Questo thread serve per linkare un po' di risorse utili per ottimizzare l'uso di gentoo.

* bash-completion: Con questo script avrete la completion anche con il comando "emerge" (vi completerà la sezione e il nome pacchetto, con i comandi modprobe, e tanti altri! )

* etc-update grafico: Tramite qualche modifica al file di configurazione di etc-update, potete usare questo tool con comode gui.

* tastiera multimediale: qui potete trovare informazioni interessanti su come utilizzare la vostra tastiera multimediale in linux...

* aumentare la velocità di compilazione: decommentando e modificando la riga #PORTAGE_NICENESS= in /etc/make.conf è possibile aumentare la priorità di compilazione, velocizzando il tutto. Il valore assegnabile è compreso tra 20 e -20, dove -20 è il massimo della priorità. Più il valore è basso, più CPU viene allocata per i processi di compilazione, perdendo, ovviamente, prestazioni per tutto il resto. Quest'opzione è utile per velocizzare l'installazione di Gentoo.

* analizzatore del log di emerge: genlop is a small perl script which shows you, in a nice and coloured output, useful informations about your previously emerged packages by looking into /var/log/emerge.log.

...more coming...

----------

## xoen

Questo non serve per ottimizzare un bel nulla ma mi sembra un modo stupido ma eccicace per capire quanto si ci mette ad installare gentoo ... o a fare qualunque cosa a dire il vero...

date questo comando su una shell che non utilizzerete...

```

time less /etc/file_a_caso

```

Quando finite di installare gentoo o di fare quello che volete cronometrare andate nella shell dove avete dato sto comando e premete il tasto <Q> ...

visualizzera' il tempo passato dall'avvio del comando...

PS : Lo so che e' banale...ma molti vogliono sapere "quanto ci vuole per installare gentoo?!" ...   :Wink: 

----------

## xoen

Oppure date questo comando alla fine dell'installazione prima di riavviare...

[code]

#w

orario   48 min.  ...

[code]

w e' un comando che visualizza tra le altre cose, da quanto tempo e' avviato il sistema...lo stesso fa il programma uptime (se non sbaglio)...

...che visualizza il contenuto del file /proc/uptime ... stesso effetto con :

[code]

#cat /proc/uptime

[/code]

PS : Cerri non sono OT vero?! Perche' ti sbatti la testa al muro? anche con te gentoo fa i capricci?  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *xoen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS : Lo so che e' banale...ma molti vogliono sapere "quanto ci vuole per installare gentoo?!" ...  

 

E' cmq una domanda alla quale non si potrà mai rispondere, dipende da troppe variabili (tipo di macchina, flags usate, etc), quindi quanto dici può servire solo come statistica personale. A tal proposito la soluzione più pulita e "gentooniana" di fare ciò è servirsi di genlop (si, quello già messo nei tips da Cerri  :Wink:  ), usando l'opzione -t (però limitato ad un pacchetto, non all'intero sistema, anche se con uno script si può ovviare semplicemente).

----------

## cerri

 *xoen wrote:*   

> PS : Cerri non sono OT vero?! Perche' ti sbatti la testa al muro? anche con te gentoo fa i capricci? 

 

Non eccessivamente..  :Wink: 

Risposta alla seconda domanda.

----------

